# Obsessed with fish!



## benitahigg (May 22, 2011)

:fish-in-bowl:LOL! It's true! Someone said, "Once you start a fish aquarium hobby, a whole room would be devoted to fish!" I got a 60 gallon about 3 months ago , two 5 gallons. 60 gallon is a community tank and the two 5 gallons are betta tanks! Spend too much money, spend most of the time changing water, testing water, going to the pet store, reading about fish and water chemistry, testing water, feeding fish, readind Aquarium forum! I love it! All my tanks are finally cycled and fish are happy! Parameters are great! Now I'm working on getting some plants to grow in the tank! I love my moss ball, drift wood witha a striped sword plant, crypto.,wisteria, money wort and a fern! Wish me luck with the plants! Thanks for all the help everyone !


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

It is so true, it becomes an addiction more than a hobby in the end lol. But i love it and such a rewarding thing if you spend the time on getting things right


----------



## benitahigg (May 22, 2011)

bolram said:


> It is so true, it becomes an addiction more than a hobby in the end lol. But i love it and such a rewarding thing if you spend the time on getting things right


Yes! I agree! Thanks for commenting!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I won't get into that, as I am really addicted with 47 tanks.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

susankat said:


> I won't get into that, as I am really addicted with 47 tanks.


Must be a different word for you.....addiction doesn't quite cover it.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## benitahigg (May 22, 2011)

susankat said:


> I won't get into that, as I am really addicted with 47 tanks.


Wow! 47 tanks! Now that is obessessed! But sooo cool! Wish I could have 47 tanks! hhaaha!


----------



## benitahigg (May 22, 2011)

benitahigg said:


> Wow! 47 tanks! Now that is obessessed! But sooo cool! Wish I could have 47 tanks! hhaaha!


Or addicted which ever you want to say! haha!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Susan,Addicted?Nah.I have no clue how anyone could possibly come up with that.

I am a tad obsessed myself.I have four tanks setup,plus my breeders.All my tanks house bettas.I have now two tanks for my macrostomas,as one of the ladies is a brat....And a five gallon for my albi and a three gallon for a dragon HM.Have a small three gallon bowfront waiting for one of my males,and another 29 and ten.These I am selling as I need more tanks in my trailer like I need a hole in my head,lol.Also its for my male macrostoma fund.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

It's sooooooo much fun! People who aren't into it just don't get it and look at 'fish' people like, 'are you crazy? They're just fish!' 

I don't want to have a room in my basement with just rows of tanks, because then I'd never see them unless I was feeding or cleaning them. My goal is to have maybe 3 tanks, (each in a different room), so that they can be focal points.

But yeah, reading fish keeping magazines, web sites and this forum take up a lot of my day, lol! My husband doesn't get it. He didn't want the tank, but enjoys looking at it. When I catch him watching all the critters, I say, "Stop looking in my tank! You didn't even want it! Get your own tank!" he knows I'm joking, but it's funny.


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

My brother loves the tanks but my mum was like why do you want them its just using electricity lol. My friends are also like shut up about the fish they're 'just fish'. But as im sure most people will agree even fish show some of the most funniest personalities which is why we love them :fish5:


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ya know,its funny but now that you mention it,I do get strange looks when talking about the fish.Think its because thats all I talk about?Like I saw a nice wild type betta and would love to have it but not sure if itll get along with my others.Or how the killifish are very pretty,but may not make it in my tank.I need more plants and a CO2 unit,but I need to breed to sell and so I need more tanks and plants for the new tanks,and...........


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

EXACTLY!!! LOL!!! I think it must be all I talk about too, because my husband and mom and sister just roll their eyes and sigh whenever I bring up the subject. "Should I get a different type of shrimp? What about more plants? Ooooo - have you seen this fish?!" Lol. My Father-in-law is always like, "They're fish.... they're boring! Who cares?!" They just don't get it. And, they're not just fish, there are shrimp and frogs too! Lol.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Not to mention all the exciting things these live plants do!My microsword grows right before my eyes,lol.Seriously,since Ive got my new light,I see new growth over the course of the day.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Crazy! (Mine grow fast but not that fast!) I notice a huge difference over a week or a few days but not A day! You must have good lighting!


----------



## Fearmancer (Apr 24, 2011)

It's easy to do. I personally only have one 30 gal. The SO won't let me talk her into getting another. She definitely doesn't get it but she lets me do my thing. I would love to have another or a bigger one (still at the negotiation stages for now).


----------



## MiasMermaids (Feb 26, 2011)

Addiction can be considered a problem only if your life is unmanageable. So ask yourself that question. I wondered about it lately since I spent nearly half a paycheck on a new 20-gallon for my daughter's room. A "great deal" at the LFS for the tank started a landslide, because you know, you gotta get all the other stuff....hood, heater, decor, cool stand to put it on, etc. I made five trips to pet stores in one weekend. I told a co-worker I think I have a problem. She didn't care. She's a cat person. Hiss.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Most of my tanks are breeder tanks and growout tanks, at times the growout tanks may be empty for a short time. I sell enough of my fish to keep me in fish food and other things. But being a widow and not able to work its more of a therapy for me.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Susan,I can understand that.Me and my husband are very close and for awhile there,when he was on pain meds I didnt know if he would wake up or not.I commenced to drowning myself in the hobby to occupy myself.When I moved from OK,I begged people from the club to come get the tanks I couldnt take with me.I ended up leaving two 55,about six ten,a 30 tall,several one gallons,several three gallons(those were the water wonders),a few five gallons and my pond.Sadly no one could take the trip to Lawton.Now hes better and we can spend time together.


Still miss all my tanks though.Oh and for you who wonder,the only ones not setup was a 55 and a ten.All the others were full of bettas,and a mud puppy!


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Its quite bad how involved we get with our tanks. Thinking what fish we have, could have, what equipment we want next and seeing plants we really want. But i dont regret being sad for it one bit lol. Even if i do annoy people with my so 'called' boring talk lol


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Meh,boring talk.Theyll get over it.Just keep talking anyhow.If they dont like it,they can not listen,lol.


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

I believe most people have the serious condition of selective hearing when it comes to this lol. I shall force them to be interested yet though


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Lol, it's killing me. I have my lil 1.5 gal in my dorm room, but at home I have a 25 or 30 gal waiting empty and dry...and I'm not allowed to set it up!


----------



## stampedevxl (Jun 1, 2011)

there is something about fish that is very calming, i see myself becoming an avid aquariumist soon. (thats probably not a word) LOL


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

* aquarist, which might not be a real word either but I've seen it used on here several times. I prefer the term "aquarium husbandry" to define my obsession. Current project is a custom stand and a canister filter setup for my 29 tall. Great tank, beautiful system, just need to fix up my two other tanks (a 10 gal and 3 gal), which both have some wicked algae issues.

MTS = multiple tank syndrome, and I have to say it's the best way to go when it comes to the addiction - one huge tank can be problematic, especially during cataclysmic tank crashes when you really need a spare.

I've also had my friends joke and say I've got a "God complex" when it comes to my tanks, and I have to agree - lording over the microcosms I've created is very fun and I can be quite controlling at times, lol.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Fearmancer said:


> It's easy to do. I personally only have one 30 gal. The SO won't let me talk her into getting another. She definitely doesn't get it but she lets me do my thing. I would love to have another or a bigger one (still at the negotiation stages for now).


Negotiate the removal of one tank for a larger one. Then you move in the big one and ops forgot I need to keep this one till the new one i running. Before long you have two tanks and you're looking for new fish to stock the larger tank with. 

Believe me it works, even better when you have people that are giving away tanks and you just bring it home and set it up. "No babe didn't cost a thing XX gave it to me."


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Dont forget to tell the SO,But baby I love you and you always said you like to see me happy right?Well, this makes me happy and the fact you are so understanding makes me more happy!


----------



## Fearmancer (Apr 24, 2011)

Lol. Maj sounds like you've used that one before. No strangely enough my SO is using logic to hold her ground. "We don't have enough room." she says. But she doesn't see that if we move her desk into the storage room we would have the room. *r2


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

HA HA HA HA. Or make her a fish tank desk. Just a suggestion..


----------



## 20west (May 17, 2011)

Hi everyone!
I'm currently casting for a documentary tv series that explores the idea of "aquarium addiction" and how people can become addicted to aquariums and fish, and how that addiction affects their life. 

If you'd be interested in participating in this series, please email me at [email protected] . I'd love to tell you more about the show, and hopefully find someone who'd like to dig a little deeper into their aquarium addiction. 

Thanks, 
Krissy


----------



## tulip55555 (May 7, 2011)

My kids just don't get it. I just finished cycling and added 1 double dark and 2 koi angelfish on Sunday and Tuesday...I don't think I've watched TV since. My kids just don't get it. I'm so glad to have this forum. I've had some great chats here.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

20west said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm currently casting for a documentary tv series that explores the idea of "aquarium addiction" and how people can become addicted to aquariums and fish, and how that addiction affects their life.
> 
> If you'd be interested in participating in this series, please email me at [email protected] . I'd love to tell you more about the show, and hopefully find someone who'd like to dig a little deeper into their aquarium addiction.
> ...


Are you serious?! My husband laughed so hard when he saw this and said I should sign up immediately! Once my 20g cycles I have to take my 10g down, (not enough room here). But, when we move, I'm keeping the 20g and setting up the 65g.... possibly even getting a 30 or 40g tank as well! I live, eat and breathe aquariums, lol. I've got magazine subscriptions.... my husband's eyes just kinda' glaze over when I start talking about it, hahaha. 

*gtm2007:* Have you considered Nerites for your algae problem? (Seriously, the algae will be gone in less than a week! They even eat BBA!)


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes,Chuck,I have used it before.

Haha,Holly.My husbands glaze over too.


----------



## benitahigg (May 22, 2011)

Wow! I really opened a can of worms,when I posted this thread! lol!


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

benitahigg said:


> Wow! I really opened a can of worms,when I posted this thread! lol!



Yes, yes you have! Hahahaha!


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

all i can say is im glad im not the only one lol


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Whats really bad is when you tell yourself no, then turn around and get another tank anyway.


----------



## benitahigg (May 22, 2011)

susankat said:


> Whats really bad is when you tell yourself no, then turn around and get another tank anyway.


Haha! Funny you said that ...because I keep thinking of getting another one! haha!*r2


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Thats what keeps happening to me though. I ended up with 47 tanks.


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

I said to myself 3 was enough but im constantly looking for a good deal on more tanks lol


----------



## benitahigg (May 22, 2011)

Me too, haha! I think I'm getting another one tomorrow!*r2


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

oh im actually jealous lol. I want another tank now *r2


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I would love to have 3! My 65g (when we move) the 20g and then maybe a 30g or 40g..... or why not both, lol!!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah I am proud of myself.I got rid of one of my 29 gallons.But I still have an empty ten and an empty three.No telling what will end up in them.My daughter may end up with the three in her room,if she will take care of it.Set it up as a little shrimp tank for her or something.


----------

